# Setting up a new tank for some Mbuna!



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

The tank is 40"x16"x18" so 50 gallons. Got an external filter, so that's sorted.
I'm planning on a sand substrate with loads of rocks, but I also have a massive piece of bogwood with loads of java fern on it.

My tap water pH is 7.8. I've read that I should just keep it as it is?

I like the look of:
Metriaclima estherae
Pseudotropheus demasoni
Pseudotropheus socolofi
Labidochromis caeruleus
Melanochromis johannii

But really just looking for any advice on what to stock it with? Other tanks mates? Will a BN plec be okay? Also 4 large sulewesi snails?

Don't know if anyone even keeps mbuma here? lol


----------



## Catherine896 (Jul 27, 2007)

I'm currently setting up one myself, have been told to avoid ones that are similar colours as they see them as there own species.

BN can go in with Mbuna but they dont thrive.

Syno's make good tank mates.


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

Catherine896 said:


> I'm currently setting up one myself, have been told to avoid ones that are similar colours as they see them as there own species.
> 
> BN can go in with Mbuna but they dont thrive.
> 
> Syno's make good tank mates.


Cheers. :2thumb:
I have a large syno atm (9") so that's cool, and a mature male BN. 

I'm not too bothered about which species I get, just as long as they don't rip each other apart. lol


----------



## Catherine896 (Jul 27, 2007)

Make sure there are lots of hiding places so they can get away from eachother. Also go careful with any Peacocks as they tend to get bullied, although my lone Peacock is being a sod at the moment and ignorning that rule lol.

M.Auratus should be avoided, I have a pair in my tank and although they arent too bad they do chase the others a fair bit.

Goodluck


----------



## Mark83 (May 12, 2009)

Hi this is my first post on this site. The fish you mentioned there should fit together fine. You may find the Labidochromis caeruleus are not as aggressive the other fish you mention so can get pushed around. The Melanochromis johanni especially can be really aggressive. Mbuna are great fish and fantastic to watch. I found it helpful to actually introduce the Mbuna together and to deliberatly overstock to the try and prevent them from holding territories. This means it is vital that you have properly cycled the aquarium before hand. Even when the filter has been properly cycled having such a high bioload will mean that water changes of about 20% of the water a week may prove helpful in keepng Nitrate levels down to sensible level. You are right to say a pH level of 7.8 will be ok. Do you know the hardness of the water as this can be important with these fish? I have often used coral gravel in the external filter to help raise the carbonate hardness. The plec will probably be fine but i would be wary of adding the snails they may well be nipped.
What type of Syno do you have?


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

hey thanks .

I'll test the hardness tomorrow.

Couldn't get a positive ID on the syno - It's deffo a hybrid. 

Here's a pic:


----------



## Mark83 (May 12, 2009)

He certainly looks a cutie but i think you're right. At first glance he looks like a multipunctatus but he's missing the dark edging.
Loads of catfish info here.
How to tell a ''real'' from a ''fake'' • Catfishology • Shane's World • PlanetCatfish


----------



## Trillian (Jul 14, 2008)

Nice one, Esfa. Makes a change from the shrimp. :no1:


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

Esfa said:


> I like the look of:
> Metriaclima estherae
> Pseudotropheus demasoni
> Pseudotropheus socolofi
> ...


All gorgeous fish. I've kept P. demasoni, _beautful_. 



Catherine896 said:


> BN can go in with Mbuna but they dont thrive.
> 
> Syno's make good tank mates.


I'd agree with that, acidic vs alkaline liking fish. 

I had a Syno eupterus (sp?) in with my Malawis


----------



## daftlassieEmma (Oct 23, 2008)

how many tanks do you have? :hmm:


----------



## rum&coke (Apr 19, 2009)

when I had a mbuna tank the biggest problem I had was putting new tank mates in, if I was gonna do it again I think Id make 100% sure the tank was cycled and add all the fish at the same time, I know that go's against stocking guide of most tanks but with mbuna you will probably lose less fish if you do it that way


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

daftlassieEmma said:


> how many tanks do you have? :hmm:


Many, many tanks. :hmm: :lol2:

50gal
35gal
20gal
10gal
5gal

....not that many anymore.


----------



## daftlassieEmma (Oct 23, 2008)

*is jealous*


----------



## Trillian (Jul 14, 2008)

Esfa said:


> Many, many tanks...


I have more - eight in fact (including two Q tanks). :Na_Na_Na_Na:

15L, 16L, 19L, 28L, 54L, 60L, 90L and 165L. : victory:


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

15l is not a tank, it's a glass bucket!! :Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

Esfa said:


> 15l is not a tank, it's a glass bucket!! :Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:


But 18.9L is? :?


----------



## Trillian (Jul 14, 2008)

Esfa said:


> 15l is not a tank, it's a glass bucket!!


:gasp: :devil:


----------

